# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Martesa dhe homoseksualët

## Albo

Kohet e fundit, nje nder axhendat e diskutimit te botes se qyteteruar eshte edhe debati nese homoseksualet duhet te kene te drejten e nje martese ligjore sic e gezojne edhe heteroseksualet. Ky debat ka marre ngjyrime ligjore, politike e deri fetare. Nje gjykates ne Kanada i ka njohur te drejten e marteses nje cifti homoseksual duke hapur keshtu debatin ligjor. Presidenti amerikan Bush dje ka dale perpara mediave per te shprehur mendimin e tij te prere kunder njohjes se kerkeses se homoseksualeve per nje martese civile. Bile ai shkoi deri atje sa kerkoi nje amendament ne kushtetuten amerikane qe tu ndaloje homoseksualeve lidhjen martesore ligjore duke e perkufizuar martesen si lidhjen e nje femre me nje mashkull. Bush hapi debatin politik. Kurse sot, Papa ne Vatikan leshoi nje deklarate te formes se prere ku u bente thirrje te gjithe politikaneve qe i perkasin besimit katolik qe te mos lejojne shkaterrimin e ritualit te krishtere te marteses.

Cili eshte mendimi juaj ne kete debat?

----------


## chiccann

ja kane  futur kote ata gay-t e ***** 
pake se nuki vrasin qe te gjithe po tani na dashkan edhe martese ligjore 
gay=peolpe who can't score 
ata ne kine i vrasin e mire ju a bejne 
kote nuk ka bere zoti meshkuj dhe femra

----------


## moro

hi
Po ta marrim nga ana fetare shume jan ata qe do jen kondra.tani nje mendim qe mundet te kaloj ne mendjen e shumices eshte qe demokraci nuk kemi?demokraci kemi atere ne demokraci lejohen te gjitha pse mos te lejohet dhe nje martes si kjo?ne si shqiptar nuk kemi aritur akoma ne ato mendime se kemi gjakun e te vjetreve tan po shume jan ata ne per bote qe jan pro keture lidhjeve.
para demokracis ne shqiperi nuk kishte gay po tani ka plot.
cdo njeri ka mendimet e veta.per mua si te martohen si mos te martohen e njejta gje eshte. byeeeee

----------


## Nuh Musa

JO!, eshte problem i tyre PRIVAT, dhe si i tille le te mbetet. Per cfare te legalizohet?, qe te gezojn te njejtat te drejta si nje cift normal ne aspektin social?, KURRE, sepse ata nuk e permbushin DETYREN qe e permbush nje cift normal ndaj shoqerise, dhe kjo eshte THJESHT, pergjegjesia ndaj ardhmerise.

flm

----------


## Neandertal

Ne fakt, une mendoj se me cdo kusht  duhet te gjendet nje tjeter term per "martesen"e dy personave te te njejtit seks.Te gjithe e dime me pak fjale idene e fjales MARTESE,pra, dy njerez me gjini te ndryshme bashkohen ne nje betim me qellim krijimin dhe vazhdimin e sojit bla bla bla.Ky i fundit s'mund te ndodhe kurrsesi me dy persona gay.Prandaj duhet bere kjo ndarje termash.
     Une jam kundra marteses se gay-ve me njeri tjetrin, por kjo nuk ndihmon shume.Ata do te vazhdojne punen e tyre dhe s'ma merr mendja se i ndalon dot kush.Problemi eshte se duhet te behet nje ndarje, te gjendet nje emer tjeter per bashkjetesen e tyre ne menyre qe mos te cenohet termi i shenjte MARTESE.

----------


## leci

Kardinali ne Vatikan Joseph Ratzinger u shpreh mbi debatin qe po ndan forzat politiko-shoqerore ne BE.
Te njihen ligjerisht kopjet homosexsuale?
 Fjalet e Ratzinger:
Lidhjet homoseksuale jane te demshme per zhvillimin e shoqerise humane dhe mbi te gjitha po te rritej rendesia e tyre brenda shoqerise....
Keto lidhje nuk mund te zevendesojne familjen qe eshte qeliza e te ardhmes.
Une personalisht nuk kam gje kunder tyre dhe kunder askujt.
Por nuk mund ta pranoj qe te njihen ligjerisht.
E ardhmja eshte ne duart tona dhe nuk mund ta prishim keshtu.

----------


## cunimartum

Shume vone qenka kujtuar Papa
Per sa i perket Kanadase mesa vihet re ne ambjentin e pergjithshem Kanadezet Kanadeze se kane shume problem, madje me te shumtet nga statistikat jane "te bejne ca te duan, edhe te martohen"
Vetem pas thirrjes se Papes ka filluar Kisha lufte te hapur ndaj vendimit qe megjithate do te hidhet ne Apel
Nese Katoliket do te rreshtoheshin me ata te cilet moren vendim te prere qe ne fillim (Te prere ishin Cifutet, Muslimanet disa fe te tjera dhe shume institucione edukuese ne Kanada)  kjo mund te ishte nje JO e forte.
Kuptohet ligji do jete i thjeshte. Martesa do te percaktohet si: "Bashkim midis burrit dhe gruas" OSE " Bashkim midis dy njerezve"
Problemi eshte me i thelle se sa duket sepse LIRITE e shumeperfolura te njeriut do marrin nje definicion me konkret. Pra Njeriu do jete i Lire deri ne Cmenduri APO deri ne Moral. Nese Cmenduria do te quhej Liri atehere lind pyetja c'do te thote Demokraci??? 
Personalisht mendoj se shkaterrimi i njerezimit fillon aty ku prishet familja.

----------


## chiccann

ca thoni ju >
ju ka lene truri 
ata  jane gay ca *** duan te martohen 
ata jane nje parazit i shoqerise 
asnjeri nuk i do ata 
fjala gay nuk eshte per mburie por eshte sharie 
une nuk e di qe fjala cift te perdoret si sharje 
te drejtat e njeriut > ca te drejtash ketu po dhunohen te drejta te tjera jo ato te gay-ve te cilat nje pjes e vogel e shoqerise i ka ne mendje

----------


## Monica

Mendimi kundra martesave te gay-ve nuk eshte vetem i shqiptareve qe kemi gjakun e vjeter....jo jo...kjo eshte llogjika e shoqerise ku jetojme!
Edhe shumica e te huajve jane kundra, nga bisedimet me koleget e punes, asnje nuk eshte pro. Well, mendimi i im personal eshte qe ne asnje menyre gayt  te behen  te ligjshem, nqs duan te vazhdojne rrugen e tyre ( per to nuk ka Zot) le te vazhdojne , por te kene celebrim dhe te martohen ne Kishe....nuk mendoj qe mund te realizohet ndonjehere. ( Nuk e di po kur i permend ndjej shume neveri) 
Zoti ka krijuar Even dhe Adamin, nenen dhe baben....dhe realiteti ku ato jetojne gjithmone do te jete kundra tyre.....sa qesharake ...po perpiqen te hapin shkollen e mesme ne Manhattan vetem per gayt dhe lesbiket, me karrige me ngjyra......o zot cpo na degjojne veshet dhe cpo na shohin syte, uhhhh  i denofte perendia ( mgjth i ka denuar qe i ka bere gay)

Pershendetje

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Monica_ 
> *..............uhhhh  i denofte perendia ( mgjth i ka denuar qe i ka bere gay)
> 
> *


I ka denuar perendia qe i ka bere gay. OK . Pse i ka bere gay? Perse ky denim qe ne lindje? Shume te nderlikuara fatet e paracaktuara nga Perendia. 

P.S. Lum une per klasifikimin nder te bekuarit e saj.

----------


## Monica

Gay-inizmi nuk eshte i lindur, eshte preference dhe deshire. Gay-inizmi eshte zgjedhje ashtu si dikush qe zgjedh pijen dhe behet pijedashes, ose don-zhuan, ose kriminel....etj etj...Nuk me pelqen qe te futem thelle ne kete teme se edhe skam degree ne psikologe por e kam nga cka kam degjuar. Arsyet perse nje person qe deshiron te behet gay jane te shumta dhe te ndryshme, kam pasur rastin dhe akoma kam ne pune gay, disa thone qe jane djem ose vajza te vetme, me motra o vellezer shume, disa i ka krijuar perendia me difekte te lindura, disa jane te abuzuar ( jete sketerre martesore ose edhe ne dashuri nga meshkujt), e shume e shume te tjera.....E theksova qe Gay-te i ka denuar perendia, sepse pse nuk u bere ti apo une apo ato qe nuk jane?
Eshte vertete ndotje dhe neveri  kur mendon qe duan te martohen dhe dalin me parrulla e bejne mitingje, dhe duan te drejta...

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kam degjuar nga nje mjek qe " gay- nizmi" eshte i lindur dhe eshte gjenetik i transmetueshem .  
Megjithate do hapim defterët ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nuh Musa

oj korazono, po si arriti moj vajze atehere ai GENI te trashigohet ne trupin e homos?, natyrisht se babai apo nena me ate GEN paska vepruar KUNDER NATYRES (pasiqe thua eshte qe nga lindja), dhe keshtu qenka e mundur qe homot te hudhen edhe ne anen tjeter (ne ate normalen), natyrisht NESE DESHIROJN.  Fakt mbetet, se pro homot ju referohen mjekeve, contra homot ju referohen poashtu mjekeve, te theksojm, qe te dy palet bile edhe SPECIALISTEVE. Vaj halli, KUSH ka te drejte?

Nuk dua te mohoj ekzistencen e njerezve me defekte gjinie, natyrisht se ka semundje te tilla, por ketu behet fjale thjesht per perzona qe ndjekin epshet e tyre, dhe se qellimi kryesore i ketyre eshte i natyres teknike, ata duan me barazimin e statusit te tyre te fitojn gjithe te drejtat qe i gezon nje cift normal, asgje tjeter!!!!, dhe nuk e shoh te arsyeshme qe njerez te papergjegjshem te vendohen ne nje shkalle me tjeret. JOBARAZIA eshte ne natyren e njeriut, neve asnjeri nuk i ngjajm tjetrit, por eshte detyre e nje shoqerie ketu te gjej kompromissin per funksionim effikas te shoqerise per te patur kjo perparim, dhe homoseksualet nuk bejn pjese ne kete proces, ata jane kontraproduktiv dhe e demtojn kete ne cdo pikepamje.

Sa per homot, statistikat vertetojn, se homot per 5 here me shume tradhetojn partnerat e tyre ne krahasim me heterot. Ja pra, epshet primitive jane shkaktari kryesore per gjendjen e tyre.



Flm


PS: pastaj a nuk e sheh se po te shkelen te drejtat moj vajze?, ju keni te drejte mbi neve meshkujve, eshte e drejta juaj te na posedoni.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nuhe, ç'kam shkruar me siper e kam me te degjuar, sepse kurre s'kam per ta marre mundimin te eksploroj internetin per te gjet rrenjet e homoseksualizmit. 
Sa per gjykimin tim ndaj ketij fenomeni ka qene nje teme kohe me pare , ne te cilen vetem une isha kunder...Te tjeret mezi prisnin te shihnin homo te kurorezuar ne kishe. 

P.S...Edhe lërja " gay-gen-et " shkencetareve,  po dil e na kendo ndonje kenge nga kafja.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Vallahi, nuk po e kuptoj qe ne nje forum te rinjsh te shoh kaq mendime konservative....dhe kur e bej une kete deklarim qe jam prift per vete...vaj halli juve.  Po mire ku m'i keni bazat ekstra-biblike apo ekstra-kuranore ku mbeshtetni mendimet e tuaja?

Eshte nje eksperiment e si cdo eksperiment ka potencial t'u shpertheje ne fytyre ose t'a beje jeten me te mire. Ne Perendim po eksperimentohet qe prej viteve 60-te? Tani u kujtuat ju te protestoni? Nuk ndalet ai tren or burra/burrnesha? Either join the bandwagon or bail. Mos e mbillni Shqiperine ne territorin ku jeni ngulitur se do ju shkaktoje kokecarje. "Kur je ne Rome do besh si bejne Romaket"

hajt shnet.

----------


## Neandertal

Qafir!

une( dhe besoj edhe te tjere) flas nga ana parimore.mua s'me prish pune nese tjetri eshte gay apo bi apo hetero ose te gjitha bashke.problemi qendron se ne qe flasim ne kete teme e diskutojme jemi mbrujtur me  morale qe nga ana shoqeroro-edukativo-gjykuese nuk bien dakort me ceshtjen ne fjale(martesen e ketyre).
Tani, thone se homoseksualizmi eshte njohur qe ne kohet me te hershme  te njerezimit, me pas dihej prezenca e tyre ne shoqeri te ndryshme te te gjitha kontinenteve dhe sot, ata mbrohen nga ligje, kane festat e tyre, flamurin pra kane plot te drejta, dhe ta them hapur qe qysh tani mua te gjitha keto ma shpifin.
Sot ne keto gjera na bezdisin.Shto edhe martesen dhe kjo behet shume.Dhe imagjino neser femijet tane (brezi i ri)do te edukohet ne nje shoqeri ku gjithshka eshte e lejueshme...e leme fare te pasnesermen.
e gjitha kjo eshte per te te sqaruar pak "konservatorizmin" qe une e disa te tjere mund te shprehim ne lidhje me kete teme.po te kisha lindur ne vitin 2560 ku incesti, homoseksualiteti e perversione te tjera mund te ishin normale atehere po.thjesht sot per sot gjara te tilla si martese e ketij lloji ne me nyre legale mua me duken te teperta.Jam dakort qe cdo gje eshte evolucion dhe si detyrim evoluon, ndryshon, perparon, por ne flasim ne baze te MORALIT qe ekziston SOT ne shumicen e shoqerise njerezore.

NO WORRIES

----------


## Nuh Musa

o qafir, cka ka te beje PARAJA me "konzervatizmin"???, homot i kerkojn te drejtat per te GEZUAR me shume perparesi sociale, ose, ti gezojn te njejtat perparesi si nje cift NORMAL.

Ja ke haberin se cka do me thene kjo???, ata le te hipen e zdripen deri ne hene e anasjelltas, KUJT JA NDIN?, shoqeria do ti refuzoj si ne te kaluaren ashtu edhe ne te ardhmen. Cka ka kjo te beje me RININE dhe mendimet e tyre?, valle, si duhet te mendoje rinia, ne ate menyre qe te ndaloj progresivitetin e shoqerise?, homoseksualiteti eshte nje dukuri anesore, asgje me shume.

flm

----------


## StterollA

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Presidenti amerikan Bush dje ka dale perpara mediave per te shprehur mendimin e tij te prere kunder njohjes se kerkeses se homoseksualeve per nje martese civile. Bile ai shkoi deri atje sa kerkoi nje amendament ne kushtetuten amerikane qe tu ndaloje homoseksualeve lidhjen martesore ligjore duke e perkufizuar martesen si lidhjen e nje femre me nje mashkull.*


Mire e ka be, hallall, se pas nja 10 vjetesh do kerkojne te legalizohet edhe martesa me kafshe.. Edhe keto do dalin me moton "ne jemi te barabarte me te gjithe.. pse mos legalizohemi si cifte"..

----------


## Randi

Jam ne menyre absolute kunder ketyre lloj martesave.

----------


## gezo

Per mua  njerezit  gay  jane  njerez  te  semure  dhe  duhen  kuruar  dhe  jo  leluar  martesa  mes  tyre.kaq  kisha  flm

----------

